# Stores Glasgow area



## eevee (3 June 2015)

Hi
I recently moved to Bearsden, and because I really need a new hat, I was looking for stores that sell them. I do not have a car though, so I'll have to be able to cycle there or take the train or bus, which really limits me in my options. So far, I have been to equi-store in Milngavie and MJR equine supplies in Kirkintilloch, but apparently my head has a strange shape, so they didn't have any hats that fit me. So, does anyone know any other stores I could try?
Thanks.


----------



## FranLove (13 July 2015)

Hi There

Robinsons has opened up in Sports Direct on Argyll St, Glasgow  think its the third or fourth floor if that's any use


----------



## neddy man (13 July 2015)

google " equestrian stores in glasgow " they show 6


----------



## Lintel (15 July 2015)

FranLove said:



			Hi There

Robinsons has opened up in Sports Direct on Argyll St, Glasgow  think its the third or fourth floor if that's any use 

Click to expand...


Funny that the other day I saw jodphurs in sports direct and thought that's rather interesting! Off too Glasgow I go!


----------



## LeneHorse (18 July 2015)

Hi - there is a well stocked tack shop at Busby EC in the southside of Glasgow. It is only a few minutes walk from Busby rail station. You would have to get a train into Glasgow central then change trains.  Good luck.


----------

